

Ask HN: How is automatic video tagging is done based on its content? - rshetty


======
Donito
If you're referring to the way, e.g. Youtube, automatically detects the author
of the video or artist upon upload, then this article will give you an
overview about tagging "audio":

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acoustic_fingerprint>

------
Rust
One way might be to run the audio stream through a speech-to-text engine and
parse the resulting transcript.

A video recognition system could also be used to identify faces, landmarks and
common objects.

------
lumberjack
Can you give an example of a website using automatic video tagging first?

